# Lister CS stationary engine



## ennech (May 28, 2013)

These are my first castings for this quarter scale model of a Lister diesel engine


----------



## cam081 (May 28, 2013)

looks great cant wait to see it progress. well done. cam


----------



## Lawijt (May 28, 2013)

Very nice , will it really a diesel engine??


----------



## Generatorgus (May 28, 2013)

Nice looking castings.
This is right up my alley.
I have a dozen or so antique diesels including the CS.
I'll be watching.

GUS


----------



## Herbiev (May 28, 2013)

Following with great interest.


----------



## metalmad (May 28, 2013)

Lovely castings ennech
Are they your own? either way, am looking forward to the build log!
Pete


----------



## ennech (May 28, 2013)

Yes it really is a Diesel engine.  It is based on a model currently being published in Model Engineer magazine, designed by a guy in Australia.  I have designed and made the patterns on my CNC router and had them cast by a local foundry.

Eric


----------



## Niceonetidy (May 28, 2013)

Great casting, what a good start, I'm watching with interest,


----------



## idahoan (May 28, 2013)

Looks like a fun project,

I have pulled up a chair and look forward to following along with your build.

Dave


----------



## Septic (May 28, 2013)

A superb choice for a scale reproduction. 

I've often admired Lister diesels, partly due to their ability to run very smoothly at low rpm, so it'll be very interesting to see how the design performs when scaled down.


----------



## Philjoe5 (May 28, 2013)

The Lister CS diesel is an absolutely fabulous engine.  I owned one of the much maligned "Listeroid" engines made in India.  But in reality, the fact that these crudely finished engines ran so well is a testimonial for the rugged design of the originals.

I'll be an interested observer for sure

Phil


----------



## aarggh (May 29, 2013)

I had to go look up my issues again, that's a great looking engine Eric, and fantastic job on the castings mate!

cheers, Ian


----------



## rodw (May 29, 2013)

I think I want one now... You have no idea how many times I have started a Lister Diesel engine in my younger days. Good luck with the build!


----------



## ennech (May 29, 2013)

There is a video of this model working:    [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXzqGHn0CDY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXzqGHn0CDY[/ame]


----------



## rodw (May 29, 2013)

Very faithful to my memory. These were very popular in Australian shearing sheds and had such a good reputation and were so reliable. The only thing about the model is you cheat when it comes to starting it!


----------



## ennech (May 31, 2013)

Piston Core Box with 3D printed insert


----------



## ennech (May 31, 2013)

Machining cylinder block pattern


----------

